# Girls peeing on me



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

So I had my boy rats out on the bed playing with me while I watched a movie and then got the girls out, leaving the same 'rat' sheet on the bed so that if they poo or chew anything it would be on that lol and the girls starting peeing all overs the place! All over the sheet, on me on my laptop and it wasn't a little tinkle it was like soaking through the sheet and dripping down my back! [so gross I had to change and wipe myself down!]

I'm assuming it's because of the boys being on the sheet and I [and I'm sure the boys marked a little hear and there] but the girls have never ever peed on me, it took me by surprise lol

Just something to note for all of us who own both sexes

Alisa

HAHA I totally meant to put this in Behavior XD 

I did give them some awesome card board that came in the box my blender came in which they are chewing up now.....


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My daughter has a way of grabbing rats out of a sound sleep, coming to my office and plunking them on my lap or on my shoulder. Somehow, I learned that usually results with me getting peed on. So now I keep the travel cage nearby and as soon as she puts the rat on me I put it in its travel cage so it can go to the bathroom, which is pretty much what most rats want to do when they first wake up. This practice has saved a lot of shirt changes.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My girls are the same. As soon as they wake up, it is time to whiz!


----------

